# [SOLVED] freeze at boot on login screen: no keyboard & mouse

## lalebarde

Hello all,

When I boot and arrive to the login screen (slim), I have no keyboard nor mouse, what makes my system unusable.

The history is :

  - system upgrade (ok)

  - world upgrade : some circular dependencies issues. To solve them, I unmerged : 

    rosegarden

    kde-base/libknotificationitem 

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga 

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs 

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm 

    x11-libs/libXinerama

    media-libs/gd 

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl 

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs 

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs 

    media-video/mplayer 

    xfce-base/xfce4-settings

    games-fps/tremulous

  - at this point I figured out I had to not reboot until I have performed the upgrade and re-emerged these packages with -1.

  - during this upgrade process, my wife tried to run a windows game for my children - of course, this had never happenned before - she could not know but it was during a difficult upgrade with possibly an unstable system due to my unmerges. So she runned the setup.exe. The system crashed. She rebooted and arrived to a console with keyboard and mouse unavailable.

  - I booted on the GENTOO Live DVD, chroot, finished the upgrade with re-emerging of the above packages, revdep-rebuild and everything looked ok. Only kde-base/libknotificationitem refused to emerge, but it does not look critical.

  - reboot : I went further than just a console, up to the login screen (I use slim). But there, keyboard and mouse are still unavailable.

  - I reinstalled grub (still through chroot), but nothing has changed.

I have no more clue. Do you ?

```
# uname -a

Linux livecd 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Oct 9 19:28:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Last edited by lalebarde on Sun Aug 01, 2010 2:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ssteinberg

Xorg log file will help

----------

## lalebarde

Here it is : /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux JANUS 2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 #8 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 2 19:34:43 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 21 July 2010  12:31:17AM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul 23 19:22:29 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c26e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0607:10de:0736 nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:52:00 PDT 2010

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:18:54 PDT 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Jul 23 19:22:30 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Jul 23 19:22:30 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Jul 23 19:22:30 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTS 240 (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.93.00.08

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GTS 240 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0):     FUS C17-12 (CRT-0)

(--) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): FUS C17-12 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0):

(==) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0):

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

         (II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Jul 23 19:22:32 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device DELL DELL USB Laser Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

        II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

```

----------

## lalebarde

In addition, I used find to track possible modified files after the crash, but it finds nothing in the time period. But possibly in this case the file table was not updated to reflect changes. Possibly I should re-emerge system and world completely ?

----------

## madchaz

just out of curiosity, updated the config files in /etc ? (like etc-update or another alternative)

----------

## lalebarde

yes, all updated with dispatch-conf

----------

## ssteinberg

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7) 

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev" 

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so 

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0) 

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev' 

re-emerge evdev xorg module. You should do so with all X11 drivers fter upgrade: 

qlist -I x11-drivers/

----------

## lalebarde

Done, but nothing changed. X log is empty now. So it was a positive correction, but possibly not related. At least, other problems remain.

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(chroot) livecd / # 
```

```
(chroot) livecd / # dmesg | grep -i error

(chroot) livecd / # dmesg | grep -i warning

(chroot) livecd / # 
```

----------

## ssteinberg

X log can't be empty if you are starting X. Are you hard rebooting it?

----------

## sera

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null) 
> 
> 

 

Is hal up and running and the input devices configured correctly?

You might find it easier to upgrade to xorg 1.8 and using udev instead of going through the hassle of configuring a soon deprecated hal.

----------

## lalebarde

ssteinberg, for X log, yes, it is strange. I copied the kernel in /boot from a backup and now it boots.

X log is :

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log

~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)

~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(WW)"

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
```

sera, I did already migrate to udev in the past. I will investigate what's wrong.

For the original issue, I consider it is solved. Thanks a lot to all of you. Now I go holliday with no web access for a week.

Cheers   :Very Happy:   !

----------

## lalebarde

sera, I re-emerged xorg-server with -hal in use flags. The error disappeared. Thanks.

----------

